# Training birds for sale



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I have had enough of bird training for a while now that the testing weekend is past so selling the remaining birds

I have the following birds for sale

2 Hen pheasants (primary flight feathers pulled for scent trailing)
1 Large rooster pheasant (primary flight feathers pulled for scent trailing)
2 chukars (one has primary feathers pulled, the other is a flyer)

$9 each or $40 if you take the whole lot


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

South Jordan


----------

